# Sandisc Sansa stationär betreiben? Playlists erstellen?



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2010)

*Sandisc Sansa stationär betreiben? Playlists erstellen?*

Da es kurioserweise keinerlei MP3Player für zu Hause mit eigenem Display gibt, jedenfalls nicht bezahlbar, wollte ich vlt. nen Sansa Clip mit SD-Slot kaufen für meinen Stereoverstärker. Meine Fragen wären:

- kann man den auch im Betrieb mit einem USB-Netzteil laufen lassen, so dass der Akku nicht leidet?
- kann man am Player auch Playlists erstellen, und zwar halbwegs komfortabel?

thx


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sandisc Sansa stationär betreiben? Playlists erstellen?*

Guten Morgen,

ich habe den kleinen Bruder Clip von Sandisk, der ungefähr so ticken soll, wie der Sansa. Du kannst problemlos während des Betriebs die Musik laufen lassen. Praktisch dabei, dass der Akku geladen wird, dabei das Display aktiv (ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung) bleibt und, sobald der Akku voll sein sollte, das Display abschaltet, die Musik aber ohne Weiteres weiter läuft.

Playlists/Wiedergabelisten kannst du, meine Wissens nach, bisher problemlos nur mit dem Media Player erstellen und als .m3u (zum Bleistift) direkt im "MUSIC"-Verzeichnis des Players ablegen. Weshalb der Media Player? Dieser Player scheint bisher der einzige zu sein, der die Wiedergabelisten so abspeichert, dass kein Laufwerksbuchstabe mit eingebunden wird. Die Erstellung mit foobar2000 in etwa funktioniert gar nicht, da bei mir F:\Eigene Musik\Musikstück1.mp3 mit dabei steht; das mag der Clip gar nicht 

Dieser Weg ist sicherlich alles anderes als komfortabel, kommt aber dem Komfort zur Erstellung und Verwaltung von Playlists am nächsten. Kennst du ein schlankeres und einfacher zu bedienendes Programm als den Media Player, lass es mich bitte wissen.

Beste Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sandisc Sansa stationär betreiben? Playlists erstellen?*

Kann man denn einstellen "spiele alle Dateien aus Ordner X ab" ?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sandisc Sansa stationär betreiben? Playlists erstellen?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Kann man denn einstellen "spiele alle Dateien aus Ordner X ab" ?



Nein, beim Sandisc Clip ist das leider nicht möglich, obwohl die Einbindung dieser Option kein Abbruch wäre.

Du kannst lediglich Favoriten erstellen, indem du den einzelnen Musikstücken eine recht gute Bewertung gibst (maximal 5 Sternchen), gibst alle hintereinander oder im Shuffle-Modus wieder oder nutzt eben die Option, Wiedergabelisten wie Langsam.m3u, Flott.m3u, Chillig.m3u usw. zu erstellen. 

Es häufen sich dann viele einzelne Wiedergabelisten für jede Gemütslage an, aber nur so ist es bisher beim Clip möglich, halbwegs die Lieder voneinander zu trennen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sandisc Sansa stationär betreiben? Playlists erstellen?*

Hmm, dann fällt der für mich leider weg... ich mach am PC halt oft Playlists, aber nicht mit dem WMP, sondern mit Media Monkey, und zwar WEIL der alle MP3s aus der Liste auch in einen Ordner nach Wunsch kopieren kann - das ist bei mir für unterwegs dann die Speicherkarte meines Handys, wo ich problemlos auch einen Ordner markieren kann, der dann zu der Handy-Playlist dazukommt. Das mach ich dann oft spontan, da hab ich dann keine Zeit, NOCH ne Playlist am WMP zu erstellen... 


Du kennst aber auch nicht nen Player, den man auch stationär betreiben kann? Von TEAC hab ich was gesehen, das ist clever: MP3-fähige Station mit USB und dazu ne Fernbedienung, und das MP3-Player Menü zum navigieren usw. ist mit in der Fernbedienung, da ist ein Farbdisplay dabei. 

Aber das ist zu teuer, ich seh nicht ein, dass man 120€ für so was zahlen muss, obwohl es MP3-Player mit allem drum und dran für 30€ gibt, und Multimediaplatten mit FB auch schon für 50€ - warum gibt es keine fernbedienbaren MP3-Player mit eigenem Display für 50€? ^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sandisc Sansa stationär betreiben? Playlists erstellen?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> [...]das ist bei mir für unterwegs dann die Speicherkarte meines Handys, wo ich problemlos auch einen Ordner markieren kann, der dann zu der Handy-Playlist dazukommt.



Du kannst beim Sandisk Clip aktuell laufende Lieder zu einer vordefinierten Wiedergabeliste hinzufügen oder bei Bedarf wieder löschen, aber es handelt sich hierbei um eine einzige Liste; die Anzahl der spontanen Listen kann leider nicht erweitert werden. Zumindest habe ich diese Funktion zur Erweiterung nicht gefunden.

Zu deiner Frage nach einem stationären MP3-Player:

Kann beim Creative Zen nicht eine Station nachgerüstet werden? Frag' mich aber bitte nicht, wie viel dich der Spaß insgesamt kosten wird. Bequemlichkeit hat ihren Preis


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sandisc Sansa stationär betreiben? Playlists erstellen?*

Das ist ja das doofe... ich raff es echt nicht, warum es jeden erdenklichen Multimediakram gibt - außer nem simplen MP3 Player für zu Hause... Ganze Hifi-Anlagen mit MP3, Multimediaplatten, Dockingstations für irgendwelche besch#&!/ Handys, Internetradios mit WLAN usw. gibt es en masse - auch für nur 30€ ein gerät, das sogar "nur" zusätzlich zu MP3 noch Filme abspielt, und fernbedienbar ist, mit USB => nennt sich "DVD-Player"... ^^ einzig das Display ist halt unbrauchbar, aber warum gibt es da aber nix für 20€ mehr, dann aber mit eigenem brauchbaren Display? Ich kann es echt nicht verstehen...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sandisc Sansa stationär betreiben? Playlists erstellen?*

Das ist ein dicker Pickel, der in unserer Multimediagesellschaft prangert. Schlichtheit samt durchdachtem Konzept für MP3-Player zum Beispiel, das am Ende auch noch erschwinglich auf den Markt kommt: "Setzt sich das durch, wird das kein Flop?" werden sich die Jungs fragen, die hinter jedem Produkt stecken. 

Ich finde es auch affig, dass es bei fast jedem, auch günstigen Radio, A/V-Receiver und und und... extra ein Dock für den "EiPott" gibt - das ist enorm unausgeglichen und unfair den anderen MP3-Playern gegenüber. Weshalb nicht mal einen universellen Standard schaffen, sodass Radios die angeschlossenen MP3-Player als USB-Massenspeicher sehen und problemlos die MP3- FLAACs etc. dekodieren? Aber Moment: Unser EiPott wird ja nicht standardmäßig als Massendatenspeicher angesehen, oder? 

Wir werden damit leben oder gar eine eigene Firma mit viel Kapital eröffnen müssen 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sandisc Sansa stationär betreiben? Playlists erstellen?*

Ach, ne kleine Firma reicht - wir müssten ja im Grund nur nen Hersteller von zB Internetradios (die haben ja idR auch alle USB) finden, der uns Internetradios ohne WLAN, LAN, Boxen und die ganze "Senderverwaltungssoftware" herstellt, dann halt für UVP 50€ statt 100€    Oder einen, der kleine CD-Radio-"ghettoblaster" herstellt, nur soll der das Laufwerk und die Boxen weglassen, das ganze dann halt für 40€ statt 80€


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sandisc Sansa stationär betreiben? Playlists erstellen?*

Herbboy, ich beneide deine sprühende Kreativität 

Aber du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen: Weniger Schnickschnack, mehr Funktion, dafür den Preis aber auch für Normalsterbliche auf ein gewisses Niveau halten. Schade, aber träumen ist ja noch erlaubt.


----------

